# Rhine in Flames 2013



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

While sorting out the pile of brochures we always bring home from our Europe trips I found that the Romantic Rhine leaflet lists the dates for the "Rhein in Flammen" for 2013:

Bonn am Siebengebirge 4th May
Rudesheim - Bingen 6th July
Spay/Braubach - Koblenz 10th August 
Oberwesel 14th September
St Goar - St Goarhausen 21st September

of course as this leaflet was printed in 2011 there may be some changes so best to check on the web.

I know how popular these firework displays are with the stellplatze full.

We stayed at Unkel near Remagen last year in June and there was a small firework display at 11pm. Unfortunately we had just got ready for bed so weren't on the riverside but there were half a dozen motorhomers stood watching in the carpark. 

I've just completed our website write up for our last trip so can now concentrate on this year's plans  

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh. You have just reminded me I was there in Koblentz in 1957.

Ray.


----------

